# Milky Way Host- Asia location added



## mtwiscool (Jun 8, 2014)

Milky Way Host has added an new new location: Singapore, Asia.

The ip's are Legacy Ripe.

We wanted to add this location to provide a better service to our international users.

We hope you guys like this new location.

http://www.milkywayhost.com/

Matthew Morgan


----------



## sundaymouse (Jun 8, 2014)

Yeah, we all love cheap DO VPS's.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 8, 2014)

sundaymouse said:


> Yeah, we all love cheap DO VPS's.


It has a good ping for Asia.


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 8, 2014)

How many users do you have?  I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 9, 2014)

about 25 at the moment.

usi.li brand over 200


----------



## Nett (Jun 9, 2014)

Add UK (no NL) pls.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 9, 2014)

Nett said:


> Add UK (no NL) pls.


Find us a price below $5 per month and we might think about it.


----------



## Nett (Jun 9, 2014)

Nothing above $5??


----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 9, 2014)

Nett said:


> Nothing above $5??


For a free webhost?


----------



## Nett (Jun 9, 2014)

Get the $2 reseller from buyvm


----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 9, 2014)

Nett said:


> Get the $2 reseller from buyvm


I hate buyvm and they are not UK.


----------



## Nett (Jun 9, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> I hate buyvm and they are not UK.


LOL. Why? @Francisco


----------



## fisle (Jun 9, 2014)

Nett said:


> LOL. Why? @Francisco



Probably because he couldn't handle the advice Aldryic gave him


----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 9, 2014)

fisle said:


> Probably because he couldn't handle the advice Aldryic gave him


he takes the piss out of me and the last post he wrote about me was a troll post.


----------



## Nett (Jun 9, 2014)

BuyVM is probably the best one I've ever used.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 9, 2014)

Nett said:


> LOL. Why? @Francisco


@Aldryic C'boas

here is his post:

http://pastebin.com/4fru3Xus


----------



## Nett (Jun 9, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> @Aldryic C'boas
> 
> here is his post:
> 
> http://pastebin.com/4fru3Xus


Get it right. It's not troll, it's his advise that you could use.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 9, 2014)

Nett said:


> Get it right. It's not troll, it's his advise that you could use.


Did you even read it?

Like this line:

To put it bluntly - whoever told you that you could be whatever you wanted.. they lied to you.


----------



## Nett (Jun 9, 2014)

Who told you what?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 9, 2014)

Nett said:


> Who told you what?


@Aldryic C'boas told me everything in that pastebin.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jun 9, 2014)

Dude, @Aldryic C'boas advice is good, just a bit harsh.

Well, quality advice comes with a price...


----------



## Virtovo (Jun 9, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Find us a price below $5 per month and we might think about it.


Vultr?


----------



## sundaymouse (Jun 9, 2014)

*such cheap VM *

*                           vry small disk*

*            umlimited pls*

*   so advertising*

*                                    much slow core*

*      must sign up*

*wow*


----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 9, 2014)

Stop trolling you guys.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 9, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Vultr?


I look into it but i want to fill the other vps's first.

if you guys go though my aff link i might open uk location.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 9, 2014)

Another one locked.

Unfortunately, it says more about the rest of you than the person you're trying to troll.


----------

